# Dri Fit Help!!!!



## igloosports (Aug 7, 2013)

hey folks,

Does anyone know what temp, how long and at what pressure to heat press dri fit shirts. There is so many different opinions i am trying to make sense of all the opinions...i really need help!!!!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are you transferring? Use the recommended time/temp settings from your media. Otherwise you risk not having it adhere to the fabric correctly.


----------



## igloosports (Aug 7, 2013)

The instructions say 325 for 20 secs. I am worried that might be too much for a dri fit shirt. I dont want to ruin the shirt.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Joe. Always test as there are so many different fabrics.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

igloosports said:


> The instructions say 325 for 20 secs. I am worried that might be too much for a dri fit shirt. I dont want to ruin the shirt.


Is this vinyl or something else?

The main issue pressing dri-fit is what I call press shine. Depending on the dri-fit your press can leave a visible press mark anywhere heat touched the garment. Some shirts have it worse than others. The darker the shirt the more visible the mark is.

Using a teflon pillow helps. At least it mostly eliminates the hard lines from the press edges. But the key is to use media that has the lowest temperature settings and fastest press times. 

Tell us more about what you're using and we'll have alternatives.


----------



## igloosports (Aug 7, 2013)

This is what i am using. 

Rite Media Quick Easy Print Heat Textile Transfer 
I tried it tonight at recomended settings. Turned out alright but does have the "shine" and platten marks.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use slightly less pressure for dry fit use a Teflon sheet this seems to make the shine disappear and the edges.


----------

